# New E-Book of Rangefinder.



## surapon (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here is the New E- Magazine that you can enjoy

http://digitalmag.rangefinderonline.com/rangefinder/september_2014#pg1

Have a Great Weekend
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 5, 2014)

Very cool. I never heard of this magazine before. Thanks for posting.


----------

